# Got 3 rabbits today



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Went out with 2 friends one has 2 great beagles and the dogs ran 4 and we got 3 ! i got 2 of the rabbits what a great time watching and listening to the hounds. Will be going again soon.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!!! What gun/load did you use?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Stevens 20 gauge double barrel shooting 3" 6's


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

A little snow on to add to the fun. Congrats on a good day with good beagles. Nothing like it.


----------

